# Rescued baby wood pidgeon - advice please?



## Lograce (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi there, this morning we found a baby wood pidgeon shivering on the ground. Baby is in a box with a clean towel and slept for half an hour in there before feeding well,opening his beak and I was squeezing mashed bread (freshly made by my Grandma lucky thing!) and water from a hole in plastic bag.

When I next feed him I shall get a picture - he’s quite fuzzy and yellow, but not covered in this totally. I’m wondering how old he could be, and if anybody has any caring advice

Eg,

Food & how often 
Cleaning / hygiene 
Age / how long to care for him / release? 

I know there is nowhere that takes birds near me as I’ve looked into this before, & I am Happy to care for him, just want to do what’s best for him. He is quite chirpy and energetic for feeding and I can’t see any injuries.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plse post a photo so we can determine the age. Plse don't feed bread! Can you get hold of a handrearing formula for parakeets and parrots from a petshop? If not, rather feed cereal that contains no milkproducts and sugar. You can also google on youtube "how to feed baby pigeon", plenty of videos available. Another good website: www.pigeonrescue.co.uk scroll down to "Caring for baby pigeon".


----------



## Lograce (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, we’re vegan so no milk here, I will try to get to the pet shop tomorrow but for now I have followed some advice online and have been giving it oats & seeds, soaked, warmed and wizzed up. Seems to be feeding a little too well, so I’m giving it longer between feeds, greedy thing!


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you for helping him. He's so cute.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks to be about a week old, very cute. You can feed him 10-15 ml every 5 or 6 hours, but one should not overfill the crop. On that website I gave you, there's photo's of what a full crop looks like. If the weather is cold, you can keep him warm on a hotwaterbottle. When they are still very small, they need warmth to digest the food. It's also important to let the crop empty between feedings, there should be plenty of droppings.

Thanks for rescueing him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

HOW MUCH TO FEED
Cynthia Roberts
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm

Cut the tip off a feeding syringe.
The syringe size varies with the age of the pigeon.
Start with a 5ml syringe.
Feed 1cc of very thin formula (eg Kaytee Exact) using 1 part formula to 5 parts water.
Feed 1cc every 2 hours at days 1 - 2
3cc every 3 hours for days 3-4
10-11cc every 5 hours days 5-7, thickening the formula every time.
By day 20 they should be taking 30-40 ml 3 times a day from a 60ml syringe.
Quantities are guidelines only. Crop sizes vary so feed carefully stopping to let the pigeon breathe and to check how [full the crop is.]

Cushiony crop
After feeding, the crop should feel soft and cushiony.
Do not overfeed or crop will stretch and sag forming a fold that traps food in it. 
HERE IS A VIDEO THAT SHOWS YOU HOW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s5ZY3U2lKU&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Lograce (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you all for advice I am reading through as much as I can - he/she is such a darling 😍


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you are on Facebook, there is a specifically UK rescue group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

There may or may not be people in your area. Plenty of wood pigeon rescue happening.


----------



## PigeonMom16 (May 3, 2018)

If his feathers have not all grown in, he could be up to 10 weeks old. 
If he is not eating seeds on his own, get a small jar of baby food (strained chicken) and feed him with a plastic syringe with the end cut off., Stick his beak in and push the syringe down to empty the contents as he slurps it in. As the days pass add finely chopped seeds to the food and always offer the seeds in a dish to get him used to seeing the seeds and not just the syringe.


----------

